# Transabdominal and Transvaginal same day



## samantha Martel (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello,

We have a physician who would like to always perform an abdominal ultrasound AND a vaginal ultrasound on the same visit becuase they both provide pertinent information that the other doesn't. She would like to do this for early OB patients and some gyn patients exp. a patient with an ovarian cyst.  I am trying to find out if this is acceptable per coding guidlines.  I know you can bill for both if you tried the abdominal and couldn't get the information you needed so you then perform the vaginal ultrasound.  But I am not sure if it can be done automatically without a specific reason.


----------

